# top Fin Glass Tank



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone out there have experience with Top Fin's 2.5 Glass tank? Looks like a great tank and I am thinking about it since it is $30.00 at Petsmart.
Any opinions?


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*I've never owned that particular tank but just to my cheap self it seems a little pricey for 2.5 gallons.*


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Does seem pricey. Check out this one. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164158


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

If you're willing to shell out 30 bucks, I'd go with something bigger and more cost friendly. Here's a 5 gallon tank for $24. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquarium-Value-Bundle-for-Holiday/22315243

I really like the Hawkeye aquariums. They're pretty big and cheap!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

But can you find a light fixture for it??and a top??


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

seen those ....acrylic and bad lights!


----------



## Jack Lantern (Jan 3, 2014)

30 is pretty steep for a 2.5

keep shopping around ;-)


----------



## Scott7975 (Apr 4, 2010)

happypappy said:


> Anyone out there have experience with Top Fin's 2.5 Glass tank? Looks like a great tank and I am thinking about it since it is $30.00 at Petsmart.
> Any opinions?


I actually just got one of those. I like it a lot. The only thing is... the filter is too powerful for the beta. It wanted to suck him from across the tank. I replaced it with a tetra whisper 3i. It cost 10 bucks and is perfect. I also purchased a $15 dollar preset heater for it. The heater was Aqueon 10w Mini Heater. Very small and hardly takes any room. Keeps the tank at 80. 

I know its pricey for a 2.6, but it looks really nice and I like it a lot. It comes with a nice LED light, and filter even though you cant use the filter for betta. 

In fact, I liked it so much I just bought another set up today. Here is the picture of the first one set up. This is a shot with the original filter and not the tetra one I replaced it with...









Don't mind the bubbles. They are all gone now.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Pricy, yes, but a VERY nice tank. I have two of these tanks and I love them. A nice LED light that even grows my easy beginner plants, but I do agree, the filter is strong. I had a sponge filter already that I switched out. 

here are my tanks with my boys and plants:


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*top fin 2.5*

I have the aqueon 2.5 and did not like that filter either. I plan to use a small sponge filter. I was just wondering about the light -- some of the LED lights for small tanks are so dim. And I really like the idea of glass instead of acrylic.
Thanks for you input.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

happypappy said:


> I have the aqueon 2.5 and did not like that filter either. I plan to use a small sponge filter. I was just wondering about the light -- some of the LED lights for small tanks are so dim. And I really like the idea of glass instead of acrylic.
> Thanks for you input.



the light is bright enough and perfect for my plants. right now I am having issues with algae. I might have to turn off my lights earlier. As long as you stick to low to med light plants and easy ones they will grow. not sure about a others that need more light.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Just throwing this out there because I presently have the tank and love it (it's rimless and comes with a good HOB): http://www.petco.com/product/121940/Penn-Plax-Vertex-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit.aspx

You can definitely find it cheaper elsewhere, though. I bought mine from a LPS for $35~40. The filter is really good, and you won't need to replace it in fear of current, etc. It's pretty gentle on the lowest setting (it's adjustable). I use that same filter in my 5g.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Saw those Top Fin tanks the other day. Decent looking tank. Looks like Top Fin's attempt to counter the Fluval Spec tanks. I think the Fluval tanks look better, though, and I like that they hide the filter section better.


----------

